# Need opinions on SQ electrical system from the SPL Guru's



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I am currently working on the install for my '06 Mazda Tribute and am undecided if my electrical system needs a secondary battery (or two). I will be running 2 Diamond Audio D9 800.4's and a D9 800.2 class A/B amps. For those of you who aren't familiar with these amps, they have a 125A fuse strapped to them and are very under rated. The first 800.4 will be running stereo 8 ohm loads for about 50 watts x 4. The second 800.4 will be running a bridged 4 ohm load with the gains dialed back to about 200-250 watts. The 800.2 will be running bridged at 4 ohms for 800 watts. Adding it all up...

200x2/13.8 = 28.98 amps
500x2/13.8 = 72.46 amps
800x2/13.8 = 115.94 amps
Total =217.38 amps

Now, the "Big 3" will be done with 2/0 DLO cable along with the power and ground cable to the amps. I have a 250 amp HO alternator that will be going in to replace my 130 amp factory unit at the same time as the "Big 3" upgrade. Under the hood I have an O'Reilly's SuperStart Extreme AGM battery Super Start 65EXTAGM - Automotive AGM Battery | O'Reilly Auto Parts. I have a pair of Shuriken SKBT-20 batteries that are sitting on the shelf that I could use but that would require another 2/0 cable run for ground (the 2/0 DLO cables are 3/4" thick and heavy as hell).
Any insight or suggestions would help me get this put to bed and on to the next phase of my install.


----------

